# in japan



## Meitetsu (Sep 8, 2012)

I didnt train in anything until i moved here 10 years ago


----------



## Meitetsu (Sep 8, 2012)

and a hello to everyone


----------



## Chris Parker (Sep 8, 2012)

Welcome aboard, Eric!

For those who are unaware, Meitetsu is a Jinenkan Dojo-cho in Chiba, and has been working with the Jinenkan Hombu to produce translations of old texts, most recently Ninjutsu no Gokui, as well as assisting with the translation of Takagi Oriemon, Budo Hero of Shiroishi. While I don't know him personally (yet!), I do know him by reputation (some good chats with Morris...), and can happily say that he brings a lot of knowledge with him. A very happy addition to the family.

Welcome again!


----------



## seasoned (Sep 8, 2012)

Greetings and welcome to MT.


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 8, 2012)

Welcome aboard indeed, Meitetsu :sensei rei:.  It is always a pleasure to make the acquaintance of one who has made the effort to study and develop their knowledge beyond that which is merely required.


----------



## MJS (Sep 8, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## sfs982000 (Sep 8, 2012)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## arnisador (Sep 8, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Gentle Fist (Sep 8, 2012)

Welcome to the boards!


----------



## jezr74 (Sep 8, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Meitetsu (Sep 9, 2012)

Chris Parker said:


> Welcome aboard, Eric!
> 
> For those who are unaware, Meitetsu is a Jinenkan Dojo-cho in Chiba, and has been working with the Jinenkan Hombu to produce translations of old texts, most recently Ninjutsu no Gokui, as well as assisting with the translation of Takagi Oriemon, Budo Hero of Shiroishi. While I don't know him personally (yet!), I do know him by reputation (some good chats with Morris...), and can happily say that he brings a lot of knowledge with him. A very happy addition to the family.
> 
> Welcome again!


 Yikes! I was hoping to reveal myself slowly, one onion layer at a time!
Thanks for the introduction, literally made my jaw drop!
  I trained with morris for several years and he really pushed for more intensity out of every session (which i presume you know all about).  As i hold him in high regard that is fine praise indeed.


----------



## Chris Parker (Sep 9, 2012)

My pleasure, my friend. Yeah, I know what you mean with Morris there.... I was involved in a charity event for the Tsunami in Japan with him, and we had some great conversations... you were described to me as someone I would "get along with great... he's a real lover of the whole history side of things".


----------



## Meitetsu (Sep 10, 2012)

Chris Parker said:


> My pleasure, my friend. Yeah, I know what you mean with Morris there.... I was involved in a charity event for the Tsunami in Japan with him, and we had some great conversations... you were described to me as someone I would "get along with great... he's a real lover of the whole history side of things".


Yeah I heard about that, very cool of you guys to collaborate to raise money!


----------



## Yondanchris (Sep 16, 2012)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Takai (Sep 16, 2012)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Meitetsu (Sep 22, 2012)

Sandanchris said:


> Welcome to MT!


First time I have ever seen the Chinese Kanji Characters for Christ and Christianity. 
&#22522;&#30563; &#12288;&#22522;&#30563;&#25945;&#12288;&#12288;basis + director


----------



## Yondanchris (Nov 2, 2012)

Meitetsu said:


> First time I have ever seen the Chinese Kanji Characters for Christ and Christianity.
> &#22522;&#30563; &#12288;&#22522;&#30563;&#25945;&#12288;&#12288;basis + director



Thanks! We are a Christian Martial Arts Ministry located in California.


----------



## DennisBreene (Nov 5, 2012)

Welcome, and thank you for honoring us with your presence.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Nov 5, 2012)

Welcome to MT!  I am sure you will enjoy it here.


----------

